# Pruning



## GerardVineyard (May 30, 2013)

Now that I have time to prune, is it to late. The grapes have already leafed out, just wondering if it is to late.


----------



## GreginND (May 30, 2013)

Better late than never. You want to control the growth. If you don't prune, your vines will be over grown. It should not hurt them to prune.


----------



## grapeman (May 31, 2013)

They will bleed a lot, but it won't hurt them much. Do as Greg said and prune now if you must.


----------



## GerardVineyard (May 31, 2013)

Thank you guys


----------



## Duster (May 31, 2013)

Not to hijack this one but I have a question regarding pruning as well. 
Most of my new vines (1 year old potted vines Just planted this year) have groth from two buds. I keep thinking I should trim one of them off in order to focus the growth the the strongest trunk, on the other hand I keep telling myself that I need to leave them alone so that I have a spare trunk incase something happens during the first year growing period. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## garymc (Jun 1, 2013)

You're right.


----------

